# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Does smoking marijuana reduce anxiety?

## Marleywhite

Probably dumb question but I am just wondering what you guys have experienced

----------


## Member11

For me, it does, but I have heard for some people it can have the opposite effect.

Like other drugs, it depends, as we are all different.

----------


## stuck1nhead

I have been curious about this. I was really close to getting some, but my doc gave me Xanax instead

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Heard varying accounts. 

For some people, it's the cure and they can't cope without it. 

For others it makes things worse, and causes paranoia (in some cases, paranoia bad enpugh to be considered psychosis). 

Personally I can't tell you what the experience since I've never tried it. Debated trying spacecake if I'm ever in Amsterdam though. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

> Not for me since I'm prone to have excessive paranoia before I even tired it for the first time, I have got into arguments over this from hardcore stoners over this that its not for everyone. Sorry if I offended anyone but it made my throat hurt for some reason when I tried it the first time.



Thats bollocks that it would offend someone.

Weed is a drug, like any other. There are people who will have bad reaction to a drug. This is the case for every drug there is, however mild or commonly used. Drugs have side effects. Some people expierence them, others don't.

I get paranoid if I take prozac. Is that meant to offend prozac takers?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagan

Not in me. Couple 'puffs' and I'm head first into a panic attack.

----------

